# What Kinds Of Algae Threaten Your Tank?



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

What kinds of algae threaten your tank? just asking because i have a 55g tank with fish in it and I'm concerned about what kinds of algae can kill my fish and destroy my plants and everything in the tank. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, let's see. I've fought staghorn algae in my 20Long tank. Blue-green algae in two of my 5g tanks. Fuzz algae in all of them. Diatoms in all of them except my 75g. Hair algae in my 2.5g. And I'm buying plants that are supposed to have some BBA algae!

Maybe a better question would be which algae have I NOT had?

There is a reason newbies are labeled "Algae Growers" on this board. 

As long as you're paying attention, most algae will not kill your plants and fish. I think the most destructive one is blue-green algae (which isn't even a true algae). It can give off chemicals that can harm fish, and it does one heck of a job growing quickly to blanket everything in your tank.

Instead of worrying about algae, accept the fact that you WILL get algae. Not all algae is bad. Some fish like to nibble on it as a treat (some like it more than others, and it depends on which algae and which fish/inverts in question).

The best way to avoid a huge algae outbreak when first starting out is to keep your light low. Do NOT use high lighting unless you have CO2 and lots of plants ready to go.

The second best way to avoid algae is to take care of your plants and your tank. Just as taking care of your own health can help fend off disease, a healthy tank with healthy plants can fend off algae best. Algae is an opportunist that grows only when there is an imbalance in your tank.

Don't be afraid of algae. Algae is your guide to what you need to change in your tank. And algae can be successfully stopped before it does major harm.

Keep your light level low, your plants healthy and your water clean. Keep a close eye on things. And when algae does come (and it will), identify which algae you have and use it as your guide to what changes you need to make (light, fert and plant mass changes).

Algae reminds me of a saying I heard when I moved to a new house. It's not _whether_ something will get broken, but _what_ will get broken. You will get algae. It's just a matter of what algae you get and how you can learn from it.


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, Ok, Thanks for your nice post. =)


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

You're welcome. Also, I meant to welcome you to the forums!


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

i had a rhizo break out in the first scape of my 40g breeder...too high light with not enough diy co2.... SMS substrate

same thing happened when I tried using soil as an under layer...

also got some BBA and staghorn in these

then this time i got flourite/ecco mixed, got VERY little algae, just a bit of hair sticking to one corner of my driftwood, and a few strands here and there...only got them because I Overdid the ferts this past 2 weeks, and waiting for the OD to die off even after W/c's...

also got pressurized co2 this time around....learned my lesson


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

why don't you post some pictures of your tank? is there any algae in it now?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

and while I'm at it: do you work for some pet store or something? Most of your posts involve you suggesting that someone "go to their local pet store" to get advice...I think the whole point of people asking questions on this forum is because so many pet stores give absolutely the wrong advice...what gives?


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> and while I'm at it: do you work for some pet store or something? Most of your posts involve you suggesting that someone "go to their local pet store" to get advice...I think the whole point of people asking questions on this forum is because so many pet stores give absolutely the wrong advice...what gives?


No, I don't but i plan to as part time job, and I'm only helping, =)


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> why don't you post some pictures of your tank? is there any algae in it now?


I don't have any algae, I'm just getting ready, so i know what to do if i have any algae and I'll be able to know which is which,


----------



## stlfishlover (Mar 26, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> and while I'm at it: do you work for some pet store or something? Most of your posts involve you suggesting that someone "go to their local pet store" to get advice...I think the whole point of people asking questions on this forum is because so many pet stores give absolutely the wrong advice...what gives?





Arab said:


> No, I don't but i plan to as part time job, and I'm only helping, =)


 
ROFL... am I the _only_ one that thinks perhaps that the recently banned AquaShrimp has found a new username? :hihi:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

All this talk about algae made me get off my behind and address the algae problem in my 2.5g nano. Well... I think I should have done it earlier. The hair algae has spread to more plants now, and it's not wanting to come off as easily as before.

Just did a thorough water change, cleaned my filter (nano filter that does not help with bacteria, but does a great job of growing algae if not cleaned regularly), and have moved the light further away. Looks like I need to learn more about killing hair algae with excel and other means!

Maybe I'll just unplug the light for a while to see how that helps with the battle. That little tank does get exceedingly high light which I know is the main cause of the algae.

I'm just thankful to be learning on a 2.5g nano and not my 75g tank!


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

stlfishlover said:


> ROFL... am I the _only_ one that thinks perhaps that the recently banned AquaShrimp has found a new username? :hihi:


My thoughts exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stlfishlover (Mar 26, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Then be on guard, you should get a PM from him soon wondering why you think he is AquaShrimp. :icon_roll I just did.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Perhaps it is the same person. Perhaps it's not. Either way, I have not seen anything rude or derogatory from the original poster ("OP") in this thread, and I will respond in kind.

Questions about algae are very common. This thread has been posted in the rightful forum. And the question and responses of the OP have been respectful. Which is better? To accuse falsely or to give the benefit of a doubt?

And back to algae... I'm trying to figure out how to clean my python after using it on a tank with blue-green algae. How do people generally clean their pythons to prevent transferring algae to all their tanks? So far, I'm trying to purge the python running hot water from the tap through it, but snails have managed to survive this so I have to wonder if algae can, too.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

stlfishlover said:


> ROFL... am I the _only_ one that thinks perhaps that the recently banned AquaShrimp has found a new username? :hihi:


I would say it is....I found this post by searching users posts, because of the same feeling. I would guess that there's really little doubt.....


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Was all of this really necessary? Even if it is the same guy, ignoring him would bore him to death which is the fastest way to get someone to leave. Instead, my day is spent reading posts that attack people.

If a person does not like another poster, use the ignore feature, report the person to a mod or just move on.

Speaking of which... I give up. Maybe if I leave for awhile, people will get back to the topic of planted tanks and not the people on the forum.

This was not the way I had hoped to spend my day.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

who is attacking anyone? nobody has said anything mean...

Close the thread, please. Lock it on up. Another gem of a thread here.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

roud:


Complexity said:


> Was all of this really necessary? Even if it is the same guy, ignoring him would bore him to death which is the fastest way to get someone to leave. Instead, my day is spent reading posts that attack people.
> 
> If a person does not like another poster, use the ignore feature, report the person to a mod or just move on.
> 
> ...


Its very, very standard procedure on internet forums to A) not allow a banned party to re-register and participate, because they were banned for a reason, and B) to only allow them readmittance *with the Prior knowledge and approval of the forum Aministration.*

I cannot seem to locate a "Rule" in reference to this here at PT, but I assume that they play by the same basic perspective. Aquashrimp/Aquaworld just re-registering under another username is totally disrespectful to the Admin, the forums generally and to all of PT's members. If you cannot understand that--then I will just reserve my comment to you.

If banned parties are allowed to just re-register, then maybe folks like spypet should have been informed of the policy......

There's just common sense involved here......roud:


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

well put.


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

*Guys....*

Guys...I'm not AquaShrimp, Nor, AquaWorld, I mean, who is AquaWorld Anyway? Ok, Let it go, i'm telling you the truth, i am not AquaShrimp nor Aquaworld, I swear over my dead shrimp, mollies, and zebra danios...I, Arab, am not AquaWorld nor AquaShrimp...Ok? Let it go...Please, Thanks :icon_frow


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Arab said:


> Guys...I'm not AquaShrimp, Nor, AquaWorld, I mean, who is AquaWorld Anyway? Ok, Let it go, i'm telling you the truth, i am not AquaShrimp nor Aquaworld, I swear over my dead shrimp, mollies, and zebra danios...I, Arab, am not AquaWorld nor AquaShrimp...Ok? Let it go...Please, Thanks :icon_frow


Whats up AquaShrimp?

LOL

JK!


----------



## ashappar (Feb 6, 2005)

> The World is falling apart, The world is in danger, Global Warming has occurred, The Oceans, The Lakes, The Rivers, The Ponds, are filled with hate, extinction, and death...Where the great waters roam, The sea creatures are in need of a shelter...So come by and get some fish from www.PlantedTank.net !
> Signed, Arab


summertime brings out the oddest sigs.


----------



## ashappar (Feb 6, 2005)

AquaShrimp 2.0 is more interactive. I gots PM!

complexity, you gotta admit there is a cyclical nature to the types and attitudes of new posters. 
It can be a hoot. pt is still a great place to get info and always weathers it. why not have some fun in the process?

hugs hugs hugs to everybody :hihi:


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

ashappar said:


> AquaShrimp 2.0 is more interactive.


Actually, I think its AquaShrimp 1.1 ... Not a new version, just a different revision.


----------



## ashappar (Feb 6, 2005)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Actually, I think its AquaShrimp 1.1 ... Not a new version, just a different revision.


needs more beta testing. a decent regression would have found bugs from a previous release that have reappeared.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Naja002 said:


> ...re-registering under another username is totally disrespectful to the Admin, the forums generally and to all of PT's members. If you cannot understand that--then I will just reserve my comment to you.


I understand fully. The difference is whether such concerns are posted in *public* or _directed to those in charge of the board in *private*._

Which do you believe is more respectful of the Admin? Which is more respectful of those who share this board?

No need to answer. I'm done in here. I wish you all well. 

Thread unsubscribed.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

stlfishlover said:


> ROFL... am I the _only_ one that thinks perhaps that the recently banned AquaShrimp has found a new username? :hihi:





Complexity said:


> I understand fully. The difference is whether such concerns are posted in *public* or _directed to those in charge of the board in *private*._
> 
> Which do you believe is more respectful of the Admin? Which is more respectful of those who share this board?
> 
> ...


None of this is difficult......:thumbsup:


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Arab said:


> Guys...I'm not AquaShrimp, Nor, AquaWorld, I mean, who is AquaWorld Anyway? Ok, Let it go, i'm telling you the truth, i am not AquaShrimp nor Aquaworld, I swear over my dead shrimp, mollies, and zebra danios...I, Arab, am not AquaWorld nor AquaShrimp...Ok? Let it go...Please, Thanks :icon_frow


Thank You for letting us know your caliber and that you still haven't learned anything from your past experiences......:thumbsup:


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok - I'm reporting you to the mods, Arab. You are indeed AquaShrimp, AquaWorld, and god knows who you'll be next! It doesn't take a genius to figure it out - Do a search for AquaWorld - who made a total of 3 posts. All of these posts have the same writing style (ask a question, then say "why is this...?" Next, look through AquaShrimp's posts (your most recent incarnation before you were Arab - shouldn't you be ArabWorld?) It's exceedingly obvious, and your continuous disruption of this site is, as Naja pointed out, insulting and egregious. 




Arab said:


> The Red Wag Platy surprises me the most, why? because I have red wag platies that are completely red and black, in good shape, still growing, did you try talking to your pet department about what's wrong with your fish, try doing this please, for the sake of your other healthy fish, :icon_cry:


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/64797-please-diagnose-my-fish-56k.html



AquaWorld said:


> Alright! I've had it of watching my *red wag platies fighting all day!* Why is this, I have *2 females* fighting each other and *one male* *fighting one of the 2 females*. Please reply so i can stop this, *what i'm doing to try and stop the fight is scare away my red wag platies! And i feel uncomfortable doing this*, they keep fighting no matter what! Please reply *A.S.A.P!!!:angryfire :angryfire :angryfire :angryfire :angryfire *


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/67217-why-my-red-wag-platies-fighting.html

And from the same thread:


AquaWorld said:


> My red wag platies were in the 15g tank at first, but yesterday at night we moved them into an established 55g tank, still in the making, more fish to come soon this week!


And don't forget about our old friend AquaShrimp, and the ever-so -intelligent comments he made, including:


AquaShrimp said:


> Boy, i really am starting to creep out, 3 people with 55g tanks same pics...:eek5: man...


(you're right about that)!

and, this jewel:


AquaShrimp said:


> Sorry LL, but it's a website that shows fish and facts about them and algae tanks, stuff like that, its a sig to support TPT.Net, so TPT.Net can get more improved and popular. Plz let me know what i should edit my sig to and that has the name LiveAquaria in it. =)


hmm...sounds a bit like your signature now, huh? 

I could go on all day, but I think people get the point! 

Notice also that "aquaworld" has a 55g...sure that's a common tank size...but you're vernacular, red-wing-platies, TPT signatures and general bizarre comments all make it abundantly clear who you are. Your attempt to do damage control and deny your true identity is upsetting, and you should feel bad, especially since Complexity is sitting here defending until she's blue in the face! 

I'm making this public, because it is my hope that it underscores the fact that the moderator's are not the only one's watching for inappropriate activity, for people trying to take advantage of the users, and for those just wishing to be obnoxious. Unfortunately, none of us, including myself, can judge your true intentions - it may very well be the case that you simply want to be a part of this fantastic community and take advantage of the many resources this site has to offer, but I can assure you repeatedly re-registering after being banned will not help your case. 

If I'm wrong, well, that's a big matzah ball I've got hanging out here, but...I think I'm on the right track here...


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am in agreement about this being a recurring troll re-registration. The heads up is appreciated.

10 day ban until we can do a thorough investigation into all of this.

I'll lock down the thread. No need to discuss this any further. 


Mike


----------

